# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  اي عضو لازم يشارك(مطارحه شعريه)

## yassirali66

*الكل لازم يتفاعل
القصه معروفه للجميع
اخر البيت الشعري تبدا به بيت اخر وهكذا
بسم الله

فشككت بالرمح الاصم ثيابه,,,,ليس الكريم علي القنا بمحرم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*من اول بيت غلبتكم


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*من ذا يكافىء زهرة فواحة او من يثيب البلبل المترنم،،
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اركز بس،،
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*مغاني الشعب طيب في المعاني  بمنزلة الربيع من الزمان 

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يلا اركز ما تزووغ
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*القافية نون 
يلا علينا جاااااااي


*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله الله
ابداااااااااع والله
واااااااصلو يارهيبين

*

----------


## yassirali66

*نبني فتهدمها الرياح فلا نضج ولا نثور

 

اركز بس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*القافيه بالراااااااااء
علينا جاي


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نبنى فتهدمها الرياح فلا نضج ولا نثور،،،

ر
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*رأيت الحر يجتنبي المخازي ويحميه من الغدر الوفاء
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

نبنى فتهدمها الرياح فلا نضج ولا نثور،،،

ر



شنو شابكني(ر)
خش طوالي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

نامت نواطير مصر عن ثعالبها فقد بشمن وما تفنى العناقيد



راء يامحمد
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*رعي الرحمن اهلك ما اقاموا وما رحلوا وحياك الغمام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رب ليل  كالصبح حتى خلته كالامنيات
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*رأيت الحر يجتنبي المخازي ويحميه من الغدر الوفاء
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ميممممممممممممممممم
اركز بس
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*من لم يصارع في امور كثيرة يضرس بأنياب ويوطأ بمنسم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

رب لي ليل كالصبح حتى خلته كالامنيات



ده جبتو من وين؟
ده دعاء الصباح؟


*

----------


## yassirali66

*برضو ميم
ارح
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اتت الدهور عليك مهدك  مترع 888وحياضك الشرق الشهية دفق 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*قااااااااااااااااف
علينا جااااي


*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*قد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته ويكون مع المستعجل الذلل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*لاااااااااااااااااااااام
برافو ياابوحميد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا تنكرى عطل الكريم عن الغنى فالسيل حرب للمكان العالى
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لاتنكرى عطل الكريم عن الغنى فالسيل حرب للمكان العالى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
يلا ياشباب
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*أها بطلتو ولا شنو 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ارح اركزوا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*هههههههه
والله ياابواسراء رديت (الاتو) سريع
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا من نغار عليهم من ضمائرنا وجداننا كل شئ بعدهم عدم 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*باالمناسبه اكثر عضو شارك بابيات شعريه هو الفائز
يلا شباب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مييييييييييييييم
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ياياها الرجل المعلم غيره هلا   لنفسك كان  ذا التعليم 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يلا يادكتور
الحكايه شكلها انحصرت بين الدكتور ومحمد وابو اسراء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مر على أيكيهما  ريح سرى من اليمن
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ماذا اقول وقد شربت دموعى فما روانى شرابى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

ياياها الرجل المعلم غيره هلا   لنفسك كان  ذا التعليم 



شكلك كاتل ملف

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*واى واى ما دايرين،،،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يااااااااااااااااء
يلا اسرعوا
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا نائح الطلح اشباه عوادينا نأسى لواديك ام تأسى لوادينا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها نون
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

واى واى ما دايرين،،،




وكااااااااااااااااااااك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نانسي عجرم

 
نون ده اجيبوا من وين؟
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*نونية والنون تحلو في فمي حتى كدت يقال لي يا ذا النون
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نون تااااااااااااني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يلا يادكتور
نوووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نشترى المجد بأغلى ثمن،،،
ههههها
نشيد الوطن ،
عيبو لى،
وتانى نون
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*نبئت ان رسول الله اوعدني والعفو عند رسول الله مأمول
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

نشترىى المجد بأغلى ثمن،،،
ههههها
نشيد الوطن ،
عيبو لى،
وتانى نون



هاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااي
تشتري الوطن المبيوع
هاهااههاااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*لااااااااااااااااام
امسك يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وانتو وين ابو اسراء؟
زاااااااااااغ

*

----------


## yassirali66

*لولا المشقه ساد الناس كلهم الجود يفقر والاقدام قتال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لعمرى لقد وطئت بنى بكر بما قد جنوه وطء النعال،،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*لااااااااااااااااااااااام
يلا يامحمد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لاااام
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*لولا اماني النفس وهي حياتها ما طار لي فوق البسيطة طائر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*محمد عيسي وينك
كنت ماشي كويس


*

----------


## yassirali66

*راااااااااااااااااااااء
يلا يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*زااااايغ بدواعي الخروج من البيت 
لكم حبي ونقديري
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*نالت على يدها ملم تنله يدى  ***نقشا على معصم اوهت به جلدى 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*دك  دك  دك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رباب ربة البيت تصب الخل بالزيت،
لها سبع دجاجات وديك حسن الصوت
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

دك  دك  دك



لاعب حريق؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*واى واى ما دايرين،،
مرقوا مرقوا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ارح تاااااء
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انت من(رباب) لي (نشتري المجد)
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ادينا الكاس يا ياسر،
جماعتك مرقوا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

زااااايغ بدواعي الخروج من البيت 
لكم حبي ونقديري



ما تطلع يامحمد
انت في الصداره
كده تكون جااااهزه للدكتور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى أجيب التاء واجيكم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يلا يامحمد
تاااااااااااااااااااااااااء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ترى الرجل النحيل فتزدريه وفى أثوابه أسد هصور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها راااااء،
يا اخوى ادينا الكاس،
نسال ونجاوب،،

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وين ابو إسراء ،،،
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*راء
رب اخ لك لم تلده امك

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ومحمد عيسى كب الزوغة،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

راء
رب اخ لك لم تلده امك




هههههههههها،
اها جاء منافس جديد،،

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*راااااء
احمد جعفر بيتك ماسورة،
غيرو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ربع ساعه ان لم يظهر الاخ محمد سنعلن النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رمقتني بمقلتيها فطار السهم واخترق الفؤادا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دااااال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء وطب نفسا اذا حكم القضاء،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها جاتك ساهلة،،
همزة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*علينا جاى،،
هوى يا حكم انت،،
التحكيم فاشل التحكيم فاشل،،،

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى أجيبوا انا واجى،،،
طييييب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انت السماء بدت لنا واستعصمت بالبعد عنا،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا ياسر ،،
يعنى نمرق خلاص،،،،
مافى متحدى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ليست نونا بل الفا  ...

الا ليتني  بليلها اذا ما جن في السماء نورا
وظلالا عليها اذا سطع الضياء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ليست نونا بل الفا  ...

الا ليتني  بليلها اذا ما جن في السماء نورا
وظلالا عليها اذا سطع الضياء



ههههههها،
ده جبتو من وين
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أمن ام أوفى دمنة لم تكلم بحومانة الدراج فالمتثلم
(زهير بن ابى سلمى)




اركز بس،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ميييييييم،
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*من الاسكلا وحلّ .. قام من االبلد ولىّ ... دمعى للثياب بلّ (جابر) .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

من الاسكلا وحلّ .. قام من االبلد ولىّ ... دمعى للثياب بلّ (جابر) .




*

----------


## yassirali66

*مالي وللنجم يرعاني وارعاه,,,امسي كلانا يهاب الغمض جفناه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

من الاسكلا وحلّ .. قام من االبلد ولىّ ... دمعى للثياب بلّ (جابر) .



ههههههههها،
اينرامو خش بالفصحى،
والله كان داير دارجى كان ردمناهم ردم،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هل غادر الشعراء من متردم ام هل عرفت الدار بعد توهم،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ميييييم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الميم دى حاااااارة،
عشان كده بلف واجيكم بيها
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره تعددت الأسباب و الموت واحد 
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مالي وللنجم يرعاني وارعاه,,,امسي كلانا يهاب الغمض جفناه



يعاف و ليس يهاب ،،، أعد يا ياسر ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مللتُ الحل والترحاالا بين القيل والقالا
فلا ارضُ احبتي بي رحبت ولا سماءُ صمتٍِ
 ظلها عليً قد مالا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالمناسبة اين ابو جالا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دخولك من باب الهوى ان أردته يسير ولكن الخروج شديد
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مللت الحل والترحاالا بين القيل والقالا
فلا ارض احبتي بي رحبت ولا سماء 
صمت ظلها علي قد مال




دااال يا رد بلانت ،، خلى الميم لقدام ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*دع عنك لومى فان اللوم إغراء **** و داونى بالتى كانت هى الداء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تانى دال،،
الليلة ويييييين،،،

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*درير كخزروف الوليد.  أمره تقلب كفية بخيط موصل
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ،،،، تاتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اننى زائر جموعا لبكر بينهم حارث يريد نضالى،،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*نحن قوم لا توسط عندنا ،،، لنا الصدر دون العالمين او القبر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها قافيتكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الرااااااء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رعى الرحمن اهلك ما أقاموا وما رحلوا وحياك الغمام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ميم،،،
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شفت النجر دا كيف ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها يلا يا جمال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أحلك من الميم،،،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ما راعنى الا حمولة أهلها ،،،، وسط الديار تسف حب الخمخم
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ميم تاااانى 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*من كان يخضب خده بدموعه فنحورنا بدماءنا تتخضب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شفت السرعة كيف،،،
اها بااااء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اركز يا جمال
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*بانت سعاد فقلبى اليوم متبول ،،،،متيما اثرها لم يفد مكبول
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*كل ما نربي كتكوت يكبر يفوت
 
البيت ده عيبو لي
مش زي حق نحن جند الله؟
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لم يقم سيف حارث بقتال اسلم الوالدات فى الأثقال
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يلا يا ابو حميد ،،، لاااااااام ،،،، ما مشكله قول ،،، لى فى المسالمة غزال 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كل ما نربي كتكوت يكبر يفوت
 
البيت ده عيبو لي
مش زي حق نحن جند الله؟



ههههههههها،
دجاجى يلقط الحب ويجرى وهو فرحان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*دحين صليتوا وجيتو
ولا قعدتوا متل قعده الترزي يوم الوقفه


*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ليس الفتى من يقول كان ابى ،،، ان الفتى من يقول هاانذاء
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ههههههههها،
دجاجى يلقط الحب ويجرى وهو فرحان



ههههههه
طبعا زمان الجماعه شابكننا ليك جدادي يلقط الحبه


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

يلا يا ابو حميد ،،، لاااااااام ،،،، ما مشكله قول ،،، لى فى المسالمة غزال 



ههههههها
اها بدينا نخرخر،،
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى همزه،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كل ما نربي كتكوت يكبر يفوت
 
البيت ده عيبو لي
مش زي حق نحن جند الله؟




طيب انت ما تقول قاصد ب شعرية ،،زى  صنف المكرونه و السكسكانية ،،، هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ان الكريم لكالربيع تحبه للحسن فيه،،،


هااااء يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الخرخره ما معانا


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ارح علينا جااااااى
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يعنى همزه،



همزه ،، حمزه ،،، اى حاجه منك مقبوله ،،،،، ههههههه

ذااااال
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أبيت فى غربه لاالنفس راضية بها ولا الملتقى من شيعتى كثب
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*هيهات هيهات لا جن و لا سحره ،،، بقادرين أن يلحقوا اثره
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​هاهى الأرض تغطت بالتعب ... والبحار اتخذت شكل الفراغ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هل عرفت الغداة من أطلال رهن ريح وديمة مهطال،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لااااام
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

​هاهى الأرض تغطت بالتعب ... والبحار اتخذت شكل الفراغ 



ده لينين؟
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*لو حمى سيدا من الموت حام ،،،، لحماه الإجلال و الاعظام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وبعدها غين،
عشان بيت اينرامو السمح ده
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ميم يا حبيب ،، ارح ،،،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكلو الصراع احتدم بين الدكتور وبلل

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما ابعد العيب والنقصان من شرفى انا الثريا وذان الشيب والهرم
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ده لينين؟



  
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تاااانى ميم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا الترزى ظاااااتو،
بتاع يوم الوقفة،،
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*مات النبى و لم يخلد لامته ،،،، لو خلد الله خلقا قبله خلدا
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*دااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
يااخوانا براحه ما توقعوا حاجاتكم
حسي دي صورة منو؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ابيت فى غربة لا النفس راضية بها ولا الملتقى من شيعتى كثب،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بااااااء
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					


يااخوانا براحه ما توقعوا حاجاتكم
حسي دي صورة منو؟




زى الشايفو ...... ماعارف وين ...... وين ........
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*بنيت بدار الفناء بيتا ،،، فابن بدار البقاء بيتا
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

زى الشايفو ...... ماعارف وين ...... وين ........



دا هيجــــــــــل ؟!!
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​بانت سعاد فقلبى اليوم متبول .... متيم اثرها لم يفد مكبول
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انما الامم الأخلاق ما بقيت فان هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

​بانت سعاد فقلبى اليوم متبول .... متيم اثرها لم يفد مكبول




قييييييييييل ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

دا هيجــــــــــل ؟!!



هاهاهاهاااااااااااااي
احيي يابطني
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الف،،
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

قييييييييييل ههههههههه





*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ولدتك أمك يا ابن آدم باكيا ،،،، و الناس حولك يضحكون سرورا ،،

اسمح لى يا ابو حميد أضيف البيت التانى ،، اضافة ما داخله فى المطارحة ،،،

فأجهد بنفسك  يا ابن آدم ان تكن ،،،، اذا بكوا فى يوم موتك ضاحكا مسرورا ،،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

​بانت سعاد فقلبى اليوم متبول .... متيم اثرها لم يفد مكبول



مكرر
انت من زمن بانت سعاد

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يلا يا جمال واينرامو،،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*تعال انت يا ملك ،،، رااااء ،،، الألف لا تحسب فى ذهبوا و سرورا ،،،
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*رب فتىً صاح فى باطن الارض ينادى أبى ... امى أدركانى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نون ولا ياء
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا أرغم الله أنفاً أنت حــــــــامله ... يا ذا الخـنا ومقـال الزور والخطل
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*لها مقلة لو انها نظرت بها .... الى راهب قد صام لله وابتهل
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*شنو يا شباب ؟؟ جلااااا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

يا أرغم الله أنفاً أنت حــــــــامله ... يا ذا الخـنا ومقـال الزور والخطل



الله الله
كدي زكرني شاعرا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*لولا الحياء لعادني استعبار ... ولزرت قبرك والقبور تزار
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الله الله
كدي زكرني شاعرا منو؟




الفرذدق يا ملك ،،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ارحكاااااااكم ،،، رااااااء
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*رعى الرحمن اهلك ما اقامو ... ومارحلوا فحياك الغمام
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*جلاااااااا ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*روعة انت اننى غير سالى كيف اسلو ربيع قلبى وحالى
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​مخطىءً من ظن يوماً ان للثعلب دينا 
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الام مدرسة اذا أعددتها ،،، أعددت شعبا طيب الأعراق
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​قالت لطيف خيال زارنى ومضى .... بالله صفه فلاتنقص ولاتزد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*القافية شنو،،،
النت ملطش معانا
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​داااااااال
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دقات قلب المرء قائلة له ان الحياة دقائق وثوان
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نوووووون
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*نادوس يا .....................​
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا ،،، و مالزماننا عيبا سوانا ،،،



شباب شباب عن إذنكم جكه سريعة و برجع ان شاءالله ،،، و تسلموا على الإبداعات ،،،
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*ناى القلب الحزين ببعدكم .... واقترب الوجد من فؤاد عبير
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

نادوس يا .....................​



هههههها،،
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ريم على القاع بين ألبان و القلم ،،، احل سفك دمى فى الأشهر الحرم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الى اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه ... ما لجرح بميت ايلام
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مَنَعَ المَطامِعَ أن تُثَلِّمَني       أَنّي لِمَعوَلِها صَفاً صَلدُ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دجاجي يلقط الحب ويجري وهو فرحان

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نطاعن ما تراخى الناس عنا     ونضرب بالسيوف اذا غشينا 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أبلى الجَديدُ جَديدَ مَعهَدِها     فَكَأَنَّما هو رَيطَةٌ جُردُ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*دانيتها ولصوتها في مسمعي,,,,وقع النبال عطفن اثر نبال

(حافظ ابراهيم)
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*ليك مدة مابنت ... وانا فى اشتياق لى شوفتك يا حبيبى وين انت 
                       (الكسندر بوشكين)
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*تَختَصُّها بِالحُبِّ وُهيَ على     ما لا نُحِبُّ فَهكَذا الوَجدُ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فكرة رائعة ياياسر الموهوب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

رمقتني بمقلتيها فطار السهم واخترق الفؤادا



النجر دا مشي فيك عاااادي يا دكتور ؟؟
تقول لي العرب العطالي ديل كانوا بكتبوا شعر ؟؟
هيع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مللتُ الحل والترحاالا بين القيل والقالا
فلا ارضُ احبتي بي رحبت ولا سماءُ 
صمتٍِ ظلها عليً قد مالا



ودا برضو مشي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ابوك يا يا العربي
ابوك يا الشعر

الا اري احدا بهذة الديار يخلع عليً جبته ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بحمد الله البوست قد تم فتله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

النجر دا مشي فيك عاااادي يا دكتور ؟؟
تقول لي العرب العطالي ديل كانوا بكتبوا شعر ؟؟
هيع



فى بيوت كتييييرة مشيناها ساى،،،
لكن كان دققنا كان فتلناها،،،
لكن بنراقبك تانى،،
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*تلاتة اربعة كروت خمسة ستة كروت حمر لريد بلانت
يا هندسة خليك في الظتا والجتا وجتا جتا 
*

----------


## diaamahi

*دموع تنادي دموع تصيح   واخري تئن وسرب جريح
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حياؤك فاحفظه عليك فانما *** يدل على فعل الكريم حياؤه
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​هذه الدنيا كتاب انت فيه الفِكَر .... هذه الدنيا سماء انت فيها القمر 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*رُبَ اسيلة الخدين بكرٌ منعمةٌ لها فرعٌ وجيد
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*دع عنك لومي فان اللوم إغراء وداوني بالتي كانت هي الداء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا جماعة دى مطارحة شعرية،
شايف الأبيات تتطاقش،،
لا بد من الالتزام باخر حرف فى البيت،،،

الان،،،،داااال
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*نزلنا دوحه فحنو علينا حنو المرضعات على الفطيم
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*افيدونا همزة او ميم
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مشعشعةُ كأن الحص فيها           إذا ما الماء خالطها سخينا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نيران حقد في النفوس تأججت  أطفأتها بقوام شرع الواحد
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*داااااال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا



كم مرة يا اينرامو،،،
هات غيرو
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*دوت طبول العز فى ارجائها ومشت مواكب نصرها تدفق
*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*قااااااااااااااااااااااف
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*قالت لطيف خيال زارني ومضى              من قبل أن يشتفي ما بي من الكمد
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​قلوب تكابد فى الغرام وهى صريعة ..... وقلوب صرعى فى نار الغرام تكابد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قد ملكناهم فكونوا عبيدا ما لكم عن ملاكنا من مجال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لاااااام
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*لاصبح مفتوناً معنىً بحبها .... كأنه لله ماصام يوماً ولم يصلّ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لعمرك ما ضاقت بلاد بأهلها*** ولكن أحلام الرجال تضيق
*

----------


## اينرامو

*قالت حلفته لو مات من ظمأ ...... وقلت قف عن ورود الماء لم يرد 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*درير كخذروف الوليد أمره تتابع كفيه بخيط موصل
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لاااااام
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*له ايطلا ظبى وساقا نعامة ... وارخاء سرحان وتغريب تتفل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا تمل القتال يا ابن عباد صبر النفس اننى غير سال
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تانى لاااااام
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لا تظلمن اذا ما كنت مقتدرا *** فالظلم ترجع عقباه الى الندم
*

----------


## اينرامو

*مغانى الشعب طيباً فى المعانى .... كمنزلة الربيع من الزمان
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ما أَبعَدَ العَيْبَ والنُقصـانَ مـن شَرَفـي *** أَنــا الثُـرَيَّـا وَذانِ الـشَـيـبُ والـهَــرَمُ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ما أَبعَدَ العَيْبَ والنُقصـانَ مـن شَرَفـي *** أَنــا الثُـرَيَّـا وَذانِ الـشَـيـبُ والـهَــرَمُ



البيت ده مكرر يا أستاذ ابراهيم،
اوردته انا فى هذا البوست سابقا،،،
مشاركة رغم 151# صفحة 16
هات غيرو،،،
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*منازلٌ تَطْلعُ البدورُ بها * مبَرْقعاتٍ بظُلمةِ الشَّعر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*راااااااء
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ردى اليه صلاته وصيامه
                 .... لا تقتليه بحق دين محمد
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*دال  
دجاجي يلقط الحب *** ويجري وهو فرحان  
مقبوله  ولا نغيرو  ههههههه
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ولي فؤادٌ إذا طال العذاب بــه 
هـام اشــتـيـاقـاً إلـى لـقـيا مـعـذّبــه
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*​هل غادر الشعراء من متردم ... أم هل عرفت الدار بعد توهم 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​مـــــــــــيــــــــــــــــم

*

----------


## اينرامو

*مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معاً .... كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*لام ....
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معاً .... كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل 



انت شنو شغال تكرار،
غير يا فرده
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

​هل غادر الشعراء من متردم ... أم هل عرفت الدار بعد توهم 



وده برضو مكرر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اخر قافية بتاعت دجاجى يلقط الحب،


نووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نعيش والآلات في حركاتهم  نقطع آمالا وزهر شباب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*باااااء
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

نعيش والآلات في حركاتهم  نقطع آمالا وزهر شباب




البيت دا منجور نجر ... النجار من ... أقصد الشاعر منو؟
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انت شنو شغال تكرار،
غير يا فرده




انا لو بتذكر دى حالتى؟ .... بعدين الكاس دا ادانى ليهو 66 من امبارح ... 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

* بعـضي بـنـار الـهـجر مـات حـريـقــا و الـبعض أضـحـى بالـدمــــوع غـريقـــــــا
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*بكيت على سرب القطا اذا مررن بي *** فقلت ومن مثلي بالبكاء جدير
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم  أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرم
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مدت مواشطه في كفها شركا ......تصيد قلبي به من داخل الجسد
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*دع عنك ماكان في زمن الصبا 
واذكر ذنوبك وابكها يا مذنب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

* بِمُـخَـضَّـبٍ رَخْـــصٍ كـــأنَّ بـنـانَــهُ عَـنَــمٌ يـكــادُ مِـــن الَّلـطـافـةِ يُـعْـقَــدُ




*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دعيني ألهب الأموال حتى أعف الأكرمين عن اللئام
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*سلام ... شكلي جاي متاخر .. واقفين وين...
مفر مكر مدبر مقبل معا *** كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ميم او كاف
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*معليش يا شباب النعاس حصل....
لام
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لــو كـنـت مثـلـي مــا لبـثـتَ ملـونـاًحـسـنـاً ولا مـالــت بـــك الأغــصــانُ




*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*









نبني كما كانت أوائلنا        تبني ونفعل كالذي فعلوا
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أعارت الظَّبيَ سِحرَ مقْلتها * وباتَ ليثُ الشَّرَى على حذَر
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*رفـــاقُ الـضــيـف أنَّـى حـل هـبــوا لـهـم لـلـضــيـف ضــمٌ وإلـتـزامُ
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مليطُ حياك صوب العارض الغادي
وجاد واديك ذو الجنات من واد
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*دقات  قلب المرء قائلة له ان الحياة دقائق وثوان 

نون  
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ومالزماننا عيب سوانا 

الف 
*

----------


## المحب

*ريداً ما ببقالك ما تضيعلو اشغالك
كنك لاف لي جمالك سوقني وريح بالك

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تعقيب للأحباب المتأخرين،،
الجراح: بيتك مكرر،،،،،راجع البوست وتحاشى التكرار
حسن زيادة:حياك مليط صوب العارض الغادى،،،،،، أعد المحاولة لانك عكستها لتأتى بالميم
محمد سيف:البيتان فى اخر مشاركتنا تم ذكرهما،،،انت حضرت متأخراً ،،،،عليك بمراجعة البوست لتحاشى التكرار
المحب:الشعر الدارج ممنوع فى البوست ده،،،احتمال ياسر يجى يفتح بوست للدارجى

بالجنبة،،،
البوست ده مراقب يا شباب،،
نطالب فيه بمشاركة الجميع والمنافسة،
مع تجنب التكرار،،
يعنى مافى حد يزعل وللى كده،،،
يلا يا صفوة الابداع
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*إذن فالقافية (ميم)

مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معاً              كجلمود صخرٍ حطّه السيلُ من علٍ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*=بالجنبة،،،
=البوست ده مراقب يا شباب،،

من راقب الناس مات همـــــــــــــــاً


*

----------


## اينرامو

*له ايطلا ظبى وساقا نعامة .... وارخاء سرحان وتغريب تتفل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

إذن فالقافية (ميم)

مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معاً              كجلمود صخرٍ حطّه السيلُ من علٍ



مكرر  يا حبيبنا عمار،
هات غيرو
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

=بالجنبة،،،
=البوست ده مراقب يا شباب،،

من راقب الناس مات همـــــــــــــــاً





انت داير تشيل الكاس اوانطة يا حبة،،،
أنجز ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

له ايطلا ظبى وساقا نعامة .... وارخاء سرحان وتغريب تتفل



مكرر ،،،
هات غيرو،،،
ابحث يا حبيب،
وحتشيل الكاس
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اخر بيت من محمد عيسى،،،
مييييييم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما مل طول السري يوما وقد دفنت علي المدارج أزمان وأزمان
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نووووون
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*نَبْكي على الدّنْيا وَمَا مِنْ مَعْشَرٍ, جَمَعَتْهُمُ الدّنْيا فَلَمْ يَتَفَرّقُوا.
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل .... بسقط اللوى بين الدخول فحومل
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لبسـت لهـا درعـاً مــن الصَّـبـر مانـعـاً   ولاقَيتُ جَيْشَ الشَّـوْقِ مُنْفـرداً وحـدي




*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*يا ابن القباب الحر ويحك من رمي
بك فوق هذي اللجة الزرقاء
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أنام ملء جفوني عن شواردها                     ويسهر الخلق جراءها ويختصم

أذا مكرر
إن كان قد سركم ما قال حاسدنا                     فما لجرحٍ إذا أرضاكم ألم
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*من علم البدوى نشر شراعها 
                 ............ وهداه للابحار والارساء
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*ألا هُبي بصحنك فاصبحينا         ولا تبقي خمور الأندرينا
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*ناحر فؤادى .. مولع جوفى حر ... أضرم نار وجدى نسّام السحر 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*رب سور على الحدود منيع ...إذا لمسناه بالشعور تهدم
*

----------


## النزير

*مغانم جنة لو سار فيها 
................ سليمان لسار بترجمان
*

----------


## اينرامو

*ندمتُ و أيقنت الغـداة بأننى    أتيت التي يبقى على المرء عارها

*

----------


## yassirali66

*القافيه شنو حسي؟
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
*

----------


## المحب

*ربي ان عظمت ذنوبي كثرة فلقد علمت ان عفوك اعظم
/ان كان لا يرجوك صالح5 فبمن يلوذ ويستجير المجرم
/ادعوك ربي كما امرت تضرعاً بجميل عفوك ثم اني مسلم
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ما الدار مذ غبتم يا سادتـي دار كلا ولا ذلك الجار الرضي جار
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*راسى وراسك فى الميدان قد وضعا 
.................... وحكم سيفى او سيفك هو الجارى

الياء 
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*رحلة غيوم تحمل رسائل تحمل رسائلي في الوطن تسأل عليك
*

----------


## Yousif alhadi

*كل ماسألت عليك صدوني حراسك
ردوا الجواب قاسي مع اني من ناسك
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*كتـب الدمـع بخـدي عهـده =للهـوى و الشـوق يملـي ماكـتـب
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*بلادي وان جارت عليا
واهلي وان ضنو علي كرام
*

----------


## اينرامو

*ملٍّ وململٍ ثم ململ وململٍ ... مال هذى الآمال فى تململٍ
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لا تـحـارب بناظـريـك فــؤادي =فضعيـفـان يغلـبـان قـويـا
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*يقول الناس انك خنت عهدى      ولم تحفظ هواى ولم تصنى 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يا هاجري من غير ذنب في الهوى =مهلاً فهجـرك و المنـون سـواء
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*دي كلماتي واخر بيت بقول * احبك واحب سوداني الجابني فيك لماني بين جوانحك انتي اماني
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يهواك ما عشت قلبي فإن أمـت =يتبـع صـداي صـداك فـي القبـر
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*

ريم على القــــــاع بين البان والعلم
................. أحل سفك دمى في الأشــهر الحرم


*

----------


## اينرامو

*من الاسكلا وحلّ .. قام من البلد ولّى .. دمعى للثياب بلّ (جابر) ..!
*

----------


## النزير

*لقد أنلتـــــــــــــك أذنا غـــير واعية 
 .............. ورب منتصت والقـــــــلب في صــــــمم


*

----------


## اينرامو

*ماااااك هويّن سهل قيادك .... سيد نفسك ميييييين أسيادك
*

----------

